# was soll den bidee das bedeuten!



## virus (6. Dez 2007)

beim erstellen einer tabelle erhalte ich diese fehlermeldung:

```
java.sql.SQLException: Java exception: ': java.lang.NullPointerException'.
	at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.SQLExceptionFactory.getSQLException(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.Util.newEmbedSQLException(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.Util.javaException(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.TransactionResourceImpl.wrapInSQLException(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.TransactionResourceImpl.handleException(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedConnection.handleException(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.ConnectionChild.handleException(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedStatement.executeStatement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedStatement.execute(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.jdbc.EmbedStatement.execute(Unknown Source)
	at com.universalsync.core.Core.createCurrentDataSetFromCurrentPC(Core.java:277)
	at com.universalsync.core.Core.startSync(Core.java:165)
	at com.universalsync.widgets.SyncOverview$1.handleEvent(SyncOverview.java:85)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1495)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1519)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1504)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.notifyListeners(Widget.java:1295)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3350)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.sendTrackEvents(Control.java:2734)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.actionProc(Control.java:115)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.actionProc(Display.java:355)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.carbon.OS.CallNextEventHandler(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.kEventControlTrack(Widget.java:1062)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Control.kEventControlTrack(Control.java:1950)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.controlProc(Widget.java:367)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.controlProc(Display.java:835)
	at org.eclipse.swt.internal.carbon.OS.SendEventToEventTarget(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:2938)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runEventLoop(Workbench.java:2389)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2353)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2219)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$4.run(Workbench.java:466)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:289)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:461)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at com.universalsync.Application.start(Application.java:20)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:169)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:106)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:76)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:363)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:176)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:508)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:447)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1173)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:1148)
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at org.apache.derby.impl.sql.execute.CreateIndexConstantAction.executeConstantAction(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.sql.execute.CreateConstraintConstantAction.executeConstantAction(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.sql.execute.CreateTableConstantAction.executeConstantAction(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.sql.execute.MiscResultSet.open(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.derby.impl.sql.GenericPreparedStatement.execute(Unknown Source)
	... 43 more
```
hat jemand eine ahnung woran das liegen kann?
(datenbank ist derby 10.3.1.4)


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2007)

klingt, als wenn bei der Bearbeitung eine NullPointerException in einem Java-Programm-Teil aufgetreten ist
(z.B. der Java-Treibers oder die DB, falls es eine Java-DB ist)

diese NullPointerException ist unerwartet, daher kann kein sinnvoller Text dazu ausgegeben werden,
also entweder ein Bug oder ein/e Eingabe/ Umgebungszustand, die/ der so bei der Programmierung nicht berücksichtigt wurde (= auch ein Bug  )


----------



## virus (6. Dez 2007)

irgendwie scheint der fehler nicht immer aufzutreten. Aber wenn er auftritt ist danach die ganze datenbank defekt. Muss mals chauen wann genau der fehler auftritt


----------



## virus (6. Dez 2007)

hat sich erldedigt, war ein problem mit der datenbankverbindung die nich richtig geschlossen wurde.


----------

